# Secret Santa Wishlist 2011



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -

Chihuahuas favorite colors -

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - MIYA

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - GIRL

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 9 WEEKS

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck) - TEENY TINY

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - XS

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - ANY

Chihuahuas favorite colors - DEEP PURPLE, DARK GREEN, DARK ORANGE..any 

I prefer to not feed her any unhealthy snacks from pedigree or Iams, stuff like that , only natural treats and foods..and for her clothing or toys, she will love anything you send her -


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Pippi - 

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Pippi

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - Coming up for 7 years old

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Weighs around 12lb. I dont have a tape measure here but her dog coats length is 13inches, and she usually wears a medium.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Usually a medium.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - I either dress my girls very girly or very gothic-y. Pinks, blacks, purples. Never yellow though, for some reason I cannot stand the colour! Pippi's favorite toys are the loofa type toys (long sausage shaped soft toys with squeekers in). She wont play with balls, plastic toys etc, just soft ones with squeekers in. My dogs are raw fed so are only allowed natural type treats (bullies are their favorite) but Pippi cannot have anything procesed/cooked with lamb in it as she is allergic - It is banned from the house because of how bad her allergys are.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink, Purple, Black.

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - It is very very important that she doesnt have anything with Lamb in it unless it is 100% natural as she has bad allergys to it. 
__________________

Maisie -
Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Maisie

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - coming up for 2

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Roughly 6lb. Dont have a tape measure at the moment but her dog coat is 10in. 

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - If she is dressed up at all she wears girly or gothic-y style clothes. She will play with everything and anything though squeeky toys are her favorite. She loves everything and anything treat wise, but I prefer that they only have natural treats.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Purple, pink, baby blue, black.

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Maisie is a show dog so show leads, ring clips etc would be very very nice! It is essential that she is not sent anything lamb unless it is 100% natural because of Pippis allergys - They are banned from the house just incase Pip gets hold of them! 

My girls will love anything and everything they recieve - They just love opening the presents! Thank you xxx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -AMBER

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -9 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -4 1/2 lb


Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -xs in collars. sm in clothes

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -no rawhide please, but bullies yes

Chihuahuas favorite colors -PURPLE& GREEN!

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - 
amber would love anything in faux fur in purple please __________________


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Mia Zofia, aka "Zoey"

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -1 year & 10 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements:
Weight: 4.5lbs
Height: 9in
Length: 11in
Neck: 8in
Chest: 12in

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Usually she is an XS; but use the above measurements to be sure as sometimes things run smaller; she has a few sweaters that are just Small also.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - She likes tiny soft toys, usually designed for itty bitty puppies. Loves any and all snacks, treats, or chews. For clothing, she needs sweaters, jammies, hoodies etc. things to keep her toasty warm this winter. She's the only short-coat dog in the group so she loves anything she can snuggle up in to keep warm. Though she usually accompanies us in her purse due to her slight handicap she does love walks so harnesses or leashes are great too. 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Usually girly/punk-ish, to go with her pink spiked collar... LOL.. but we're not choosy. Comfort is more important than color hehe. 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - We do feed a raw diet; however we have no allergies or restrictions on treats or chews so anything is fine! This is Zoey's first Christmas with us so we figured we'd let her participate in the exchange this time around. =)


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*









Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - *Baylee Bleu
*
Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -* girl
*
Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -* 10 months, will be 11 months on December 26th
*
Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -* Weighs approx. 4 lbs, 4 ounches. She kept squirming around wanting to sniff the measuring tape but looks like 10 1/2 inches in length
*
Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -* Wears a Small
*
Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -* Baylee is a universal girl. She plays with ALL toys, eats ALL snacks!! I noticed she doesn't like clothes that are "too" lengthy, she seems to get paranoid if something is touching her tail or lower back. 
*
Chihuahuas favorite colors -* Any color looks great on her  My favorites that I think look vibrant are greens/oranges/pinks/reds/purples...yeah, pretty much anything! lol
*
Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -* If baylee was a human, she'd be a total tomboy. She isn't sensitive or allergic to anything.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - *Britney
*
Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -* Queen/female
*
Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -* 10 years of age
*
Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -* Last weight check said 5 1/2 lbs, though it maybe be a few ounces under 6  Looks to be about 9 1/2-10 inches in length
*
Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -* Wears a Small
*
Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -* Britney's pretty picky with her treats, she doesn't play with toys very often, but she does LOVE to snuggle under 1 or 2 blankets. She spends her days relaxing, sunbathing, sleeping, good things that Queens enjoy doing. 
*
Chihuahuas favorite colors -* I love reds & pinks on her. The Queen can make any color look good though
*
Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -* She isn't sensitive or allergic to anything.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Bella

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 year old on the 20th

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - She is almost 8 lbs, 10 in height, 12 in length, neck is 9.5 inches, and chest is 14.5 inches.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - She is a bit in between sizes. Store M are a tad big, but S are way to small! So we buy mediums for her..  But ebay stuff is usually an S (like Zack & Zoey sweaters and stuff)

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - She loves plush squeaker toys, with preferably no stuffing! And anything with hoods look the best on her because of her long neck. We try to do wheat free stuff here, and no bully sticks cuz we are completely stocked up on those. We love Stella and Chewy treats, we use those at home, but anything all natural and healthy!

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Bright colors! Bright pink, lime green, baby blue, etc. 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Can't really think of anything, she will eat anything, and loves everything! lol We can always use more cute collars, as she only has 1 good one! And we do not celebrate Christmas, so even tho it's Christmas time, no Christmas stuff please! 












Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Izzie

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - She will be 1 on the 20th

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - She is 4 lbs even, 8 inches tall, 9.5 inch length, 7.5 inch neck, and 11.5 inch chest.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - She is usually a small. XS fit her fine, they are just short on her, so I usually always get the smalls. But ebay stuff is usually an XS (like Zack & Zoey's sweaters and stuff)

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - She likes plush squeaker toys, with no stuffing preferably. With treats we usually do grain free. We love Stella and Chewy treats, we use those at home, but anything all natural and healthy! No bully sticks please cuz we are fully stocked on those! For clothes, she loves lil t shirts to wear at home, and we also love hoodies on her.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink looks the best on her! But anything bright with her black coat. So bright pink, baby blue, lime green, etc. 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - She is pretty good with anything, so I can't think of anything to mention. We can always use more cute collars, as she only has 1 good one! And we do not celebrate Christmas, so even tho it's Christmas time, no Christmas stuff please!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Chico
My Chihuahua is a boy -
Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 3yrs
Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
WEIGHT: Chunky Monkey- 10lbs...
LENGTH: 13"
NECK: 12"
CHEST: 18"
chico is the short-legged kind of Chihuahua, not the tall, lean kind...
Chihuahuas Size of clothing - Medium
Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - LOVES bully sticks, balls, small stuffed furry animals(esp. if they squeek), blankets...
Chihuahuas favorite colors - any colors except 'girly colors' 
Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -
Chico doesn't like the plastic animals(won't touch them)...
Chico likes warm winter wear, blankets....
Chico treats... doesn't like the grocery store hard biscuits....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

reaction from Dexter when i told him we're gonna have a secret santa this year :albino:

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Dexter

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - ALL MALE :nhappy3:

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 3 years & 3 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 
weight 9 lbs 
height...? 
length 13 
neck 10 
chest 14

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - loves ball shaped plushes, big or small  SQUEAK SQUEAK SQUEAK! loves anythin close to 100% chicken strips/tenders/duck. no lamb please~ clothing, anything but the outfits with pants...he hates pants lol

Chihuahuas favorite colors - red, blue, black ...combo? lol 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -
like i said above no lamb  absolutely NO GREENIES please

almost forgot, FOR THE LOVE OF "DOG",....PLEASE NOMORE POOPBAGS! i have sooooooo many of those lost in the abyss 

happy shoppin! :albino:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> almost forgot, FOR THE LOVE OF "DOG",....PLEASE NOMORE POOPBAGS! i have sooooooo many of those lost in the abyss


LOL rolling on the floor laughing my you-know-what off!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> LOL rolling on the floor laughing my you-know-what off!


hahaha! i just couldnt help it...LOL! everytime i open a gifty and there it is... :nscared: POOPBAG! :nscared:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

View attachment 6457

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Bijoux

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 34 weeks 7.5 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - weight not too sure I think approx 8.5 pounds length 13' and girth 15'

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - S usually But i urge to go by the measurements 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - she LOVES small stuffed toys that squeak and big toys that she can barely carry around her theory is if I can shake it I will play with it. Also she's a big chewer she's forever chewing long thin things and shredding paper if she can find it. 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - she loves pastal colours but for xmas I would love for her to have a nice xmas dress or sweater. We are big into xmas at my house : )

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Bijoux is stupid picky about treats not sure why so I wouldn't recommend any treats. She doesn't like any fruit and veggies either. 

Bijoux would be grateful for what ever is sent for xmas we are not picky at all so please feel free to do what ever you would like : ) 

Also If you don't mind I have had some issues with these exchanges in the past so if something is going to come up and you can't send it on time -I understand that things happen- can you please let me know sorry to be picky but like I said I've had very bad lucky with these : S


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Minnie

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl
Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - she'll be 4 years old in March

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 5 pounds, 10 inches high , 13 1/2 inch chest, 7 1/2 inch neck, 10 3/4 inch length

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
really depends on make

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - No snacks at all due to her sisters allergies, no chewie things either like bullys or rawhides. She likes busy buddy bouncy bones, and the hard kind petite size of nylabones ( not the soft kind)

Chihuahuas favorite colors - anything girly. 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - 
she has so much already, but she loves opening up suprise boxes. so she doesnt need alot of things. maybe just one nice piece of clothing and a toy would be great 

** whatever way you choose to send package is fine, definitley get delivery comformation though. its only like 90 cents more when you ship USPS. i never have a problem receiving any mail. and dont mind having to pick it up at post office either.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Tootsie

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl
Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - she'll be 4 years old in March 

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 9 pounds, 9 1/2 inch neck, 16 1/2 inch chest, 13 inch length

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
really depends on make

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - No snacks at all due to her allergies, no chewie things either like bullys or rawhides. She likes busy buddy bouncy bones, and the hard kind petite size of nylabones ( not the soft kind) 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - all girl colors . 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - 
she has so much already, but she loves opening up suprise boxes. so she doesnt need alot of things. maybe just one nice piece of clothing and a toy would be great 

** whatever way you choose to send package is fine, definitley get delivery comformation though. its only like 90 cents more when you ship USPS. i never have a problem receiving any mail. and dont mind having to pick it up at post office either.
__________________


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got back from work  
Really tired so i will post the wishlist tom.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*I know this is a bit late, but when people post their wishlist could they please tell
if there are any shipping concerns? *for example, can you get UPS? Is First Class Mail
reliable or should it be insured? or is insurance a pain for you because you have to "go
to town" to pick up the package???? thanks everyone!

btw: i'll post Tabitha and Jerry's Wishlist soon


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> *I know this is a bit late, but when people post their wishlist could they please tell
> if there are any shipping concerns? *for example, can you get UPS? Is First Class Mail
> reliable or should it be insured? or is insurance a pain for you because you have to "go
> to town" to pick up the package???? thanks everyone!
> ...


i can get Ups,usps, parcel, fedex, royal mail, dhl....lol anythin really. trackin will be very helpful though as sumtimes mail is left by usps in the middle of the yard....at one time on a rainy day...gah!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

UPS, FedEx, regular First Class; we get everything really. Even if something is insured it's no hassle to drop by the post office as it's not far from my house so if someone's more comfortable doing it that way that's cool too. So far I've never had any trouble receiving mail or packages.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - FAITH

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 4 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
weight - 2 lbs. 7 oz.
length - 9 inches
neck - 6 and a half inches
chest - 10 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - XS (go by measurements above)

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -
Toys -
Flat plush toys without stuffing (she pulls out the stuffings)
Loofa Bobo toy
Kong sqiggles toys
Teether dog toys
Bottle cruncher/water bottle toy
Rope ring pull toy

Snacks -
Wellness Well Bites or Wellbars or Wellness Puppy - any flavor

Clothing style-
Dresses, hoodies, coat

Soft blankets

Could also use leashes in orange or yellow

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink, lavender, red, yellow

If you can find OPI doggie nail polish we would like to try that in pink or red

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -
No nylabones because she eats pieces of it and causes her stomach to be upset.
No toys with stuffing because she pulls the stuffing out


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - TIMMY

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - almost 6 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
weight - 6 lbs. 4 oz.
length - 12 inches
neck - 9 inches
chest - 14 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
Small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -
Toys -
Flat plush toys without stuffing
Loofa Bobo toy
Kong squiggles toy
Teether dog toy
Bottle cruncher/water bottle toy
Rope ring pull toy

Snacks - Wellness Well Bites or Wellbars or Puppy Bites - any flavor

Clothing style - shirts, hoodies, coat

Soft blankets 

Can use a leash in Olive green, orange or red

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Green, blue, any boy colors

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -
No nylabones because he chews off pieces and has tummy upsets
No toys with stuffing because he pulls it out and tries to eat it


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - CALLEIGH

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - almost 15 Months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
Weight - 7 lbs. 2 oz.
Length - 12 inches
Neck - 10 inches
Chest - 15 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - MEDIUM 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -
Toys -
Flat plush toys without stuffing
Loofa Bobo toy
Kong squiggles
Bottle cruncher/water bottle toy
Rope ring pull toy

Snacks -
Wellness WellBites or Puppy Bites- any flavor

Clothing style - Dresses, hoodies, coat

Soft blankets

Can use a leash in - Hot Pink or Red

If you can find OPI doggie nail polish we would like to try it in Red, Purple, or Pink

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink, lavender, red

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -

No toys with stuffing because she pulls it all out and tries to eat it.
No nylabones because she chews off pieces and swallows it and then has an upset tummy.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Dear Secret Santa,*









Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Tabitha

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 3 years (on December 10th)

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 5 lbs 6 oz

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - ?

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Tabitha likes small stuffed
toys. 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink, Purple, Zebra 


Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat):
Please, No latex. Please, No food items. (Tabitha is trying to keep her new girlish figure).
Our UPS delivery is reliable. US Mail is okay, but I recommend you insure it to be sure it gets here!

Wishes: Tabitha would love a snuggly, plush blanket; bath towel; small soft toys; a new 
hairbrush/comb; a 2012 wall calendar with some cute boy Chihuahuas  
She is a Diva! So, something personalized with her name would be great! lol!

Please gift wrap gifts. We like to put things under the tree and since this is an empty nest, there isn't a lot under there! Thank You!












Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy.

Your Chihuahua's name: Jerry

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 3 years (on December 10th)

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -6 lbs 8 oz.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - ?

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Jerry loves to play ball! He also loves understuffed toys and things that squeak.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink (really  ) or orange or green.

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat):
Please, No latex. Please, No food items. Jerry has allergies.
Our UPS delivery is reliable. US Mail is okay, but I recommend you insure it to be sure it gets here!

Wishes: Jerry would love a snuggly, plush blanket; bath towel; toys; balls; a new 
hairbrush/comb; a 2012 wall calendar with some cute girl Chihuahuas  
Something personalized with his name would be fun He is a playful boy and very sensitive <3

Please gift wrap gifts. We like to put things under the tree and since this is an empty nest, there isn't a lot under there! Thank You!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

appleblossom said:


> Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -
> 
> Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -
> 
> ...


*
They really are picky eaters and don't eat biscuits or similar treats 
We also only use harnesses because collars makes them wheeze* :daisy:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i hope everyone has posted their wishlists, cause as soon as Brandy sends the pm's out i want to start shopping right away :love2:


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

Am I too late to participate in Secret Santa's Wishlist????? My two chi's would love this seeing that this is their first Christmas!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Piper

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -Im not certain of her age as I got her when she was older but Im guessing between 4 & 5 years old

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -neck 9in with 2 fingers for room, chest 12in., length 10 in. weight about 5 lbs.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - xsmall or usually go by measurements

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -she loves toys that squeak either stuffed or stuffing free. She loves going on walks & car rides so harnesses & leashes are more than welcome here. She doesnt mind wearing clothes (she could use a new christmas dress) She loves soft beds & blankets she is a happy girl if she has a snuggly place to nap. For treats she eats Fromm, 3 dog bakery, wellness & old mother hubbard 

Chihuahuas favorite colors -any colors are fine with us.

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat)

piper cant have any latex/rubber toys she eats them
she also only uses collars with the plastic snap closures she is terrified of the ones with metal buckles.
she isnt a very picky girl so she will be happy with whatever our secret buddy sends her.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't edit my post for some reason, but with mailing, anything works and will get here fine, but Delivery Confirmation would be awesome, as it's not much extra.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I live in a house, so regardless of how you ship Britney & Baylee their gifts, it will be left at our front porch by our door. We do live across from the local college where people do walk, but we haven't had any issues with someone taking our packages that are left


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux and I live right by the post office so it's not a big deal we would love those fancy tracking numbers if its international but i've heard in some places that cost money? Other than that we can receive insured because we have to go down there to pick them up anyways and its only 2 min ;p


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> *I know this is a bit late, but when people post their wishlist could they please tell
> if there are any shipping concerns? *for example, can you get UPS? Is First Class Mail
> reliable or should it be insured? or is insurance a pain for you because you have to "go to town" to pick up the package???? thanks everyone!
> btw: i'll post Tabitha and Jerry's Wishlist soon


UPS and FEDEX will leave at my door.... 'signatures not required' please... as I am gone during the weekday until after 6pm and will miss the packages 
I haven't ever had problems with getting my packages left at my door.... even with I got the Kindle Fire last week... was on my doorstep when I got home *yea!*


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

our pkts are sign only
but or delivery man knows us and if we are out at school time he leaves them in our green recycle bin and leaves a note for us!!!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Bella
> 
> Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl
> 
> ...


I just wanna clarify, if our SS is getting clothes at all, just make sure you look at the measurements too. Cuz sizes are very different, I'd hate for ppl to buy something that is way too big or something. Like, Wal-Mart clothes Bella wears Small and Izzie wears XSmall or XXSmall, depending on what it is. But at Petco or Petsmart, I buy Small for Izzie and Medium for Bella. And remember, no Christmas related stuff, as we do not celebrate. So yeah, that is all!


----------

